# It may be ugly, but it's MINE!



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I think I'm on my way...hoo, hoo!

I knit this using a circular needle and finished the crown with double-pointed needles.

Thanks so much for answering all my questions. I am so tickled to _finally_ get it! :sing:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5399264244/in/photostream/


stef

p.s. I've got a second one underway.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Excellent!!!! :clap:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great. Keep going!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

That is a great hat! Keep going!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful job Stef! How does it fit?


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I don't see anything ugly. You did a great job!

Pauline


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Great job! I knew you could do it!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea! Hooray! I just knit my first hat a few weeks ago, and I don't know how to rib--so yours is much prettier than mine is.

Congrats!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

We want more, we want more, we want more!
Woo Hoo, more pics of more hats please! 
Keep going, you can do it!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm wearing an even uglier version of yours that I made and I like it! No, I *love* it! It keeps my head warm; does yours?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever, you could totally learn to purl whenever you want to.
You will like it.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Stef, Get your eyes checked, it's NOT ugly. I really like your ribbing. Pretty hat, congratulations. I just finished one and it had several surprises for me. Keep going.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Well if you really really really really think it is ugly, I would love it and give it a good home.
Nancy


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I think it looks great!!!! Good job!! I am working on a hat now.


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is not ugly at all!! You should be proud of yourself! I certainly was the first time I knit in the round it was a pair of socks, I must have ripped the heel out like 10 times!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's a perfectly marvellous hat! Yay, you!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Pigeon Lady said:


> I don't see anything ugly. You did a great job!
> 
> Pauline


Double Ditto, what she said!


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

You did a great job!!!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

:nanner:

:hobbyhors:

Great job! Looks just fine if you ask me.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Okay...you guys have created a problem...all your compliments have swelled my head and now I can't wear it. LOL JUST KIDDING!!!

Really, thank you for your kind words. I'm actually planning on unravelling and re-doing it. It was my first time to read a hat pattern and I find it a little shorter than I want.

Again...may you all have a great day and may the Lord bless the work of your hands.

stef

p.s. if there's anyone else who is frustrated and just can't get the hang of, try again...it's so worth it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Stef, it's a great hat!!! Nothing ugly about that at all (and I've created some UG-LY hats!!)

Can't wait to see you're next one!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

love it great job


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Cute hat!!! It looks so warm. Congratulations of your finish.

Silvia


----------

